# Vostok Future Release: Amphibia Mkii Very Close To The Original Lines



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Estimated prices are close or a bit higher than a regular Amphibia so this will be a must have!! Case is SS, the bezel I'm not sure:


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

dont like it...


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I don't think the photo's do this one any favours. So how would this differ from the 1969 apart from being much more affordable?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No, the photos are terrible, with a very poor choice of strap and full of fingerprints. The difference to the 1967 should be quite big, this seems like a smaller, slimmer watch and doesn't seem to have the quality and detail that the 1967 has.

Regarding the original MKII, this one is rounder at the corners, something that might not be as nice as the original. It does seem to take a 22mm strap just like the rare 300m Amphibia MkII. I've been to Vostok site to check if there was more information but niet... they don't even show up yet their new Amfibia Turbina. The Turbina and this one were revealed by Meranon on their page, facebook and WUS. They are the factory shop in Christopol, so makes sense that they focus more on sales and new products than the factory.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Oops sorry, 1967 then! Thanks. I'd be interested to see more about it when the info gets put up and I like the idea of slightly smaller and cheaper :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's my pair of 1967s. Build quality and finish is excellent, miles away from anything I've seen with Vostok. They might be relatively expensive but I think that, for what you get, they are a bargain!



















I know I'll be wanting that new one when it comes up but I have no illusions as to it being anything like these above. Two different leagues but the new one is the closest to the old design. The 1967 has a lot of cues from it but it's an updated design, bigger, thicker, bolder.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

They sure do look nice and seem be easier to get hold of now.

What's your favourite Renato? I think I'd choose batons & mesh over numbers & bracelet.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a very hard question, so hard I ordered both :lol: But if I could keep only one, I think I would keep the one with numbers on. Seems black but it's actually an iridescent kind of blueish purple that changes colours with different kinds of light. It looks black 90% of the times, with more light (sunny Summer days) gets purplish and it's more blue than anything else under strong Sun light. It's pretty unique so I guess it would be the one I would keep.



















But it would rip my heart if I had to part from the black one. Oh, it doesn't come on a mesh, that one. Comes on an integrated rubber strap which last hole is fine for people with 7.5 inch wrists! So it's huge and get's it a bit out of character if you ask me, makes it look like a more modern sports watch. The mesh is hard to fit as you have to file the top of the mesh loops to get them in the weird lugs:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll be buying it if it's close in price to a regular Amphibia. I could never part with my 1967 though....

What's the latest with the company though? Didn't Vostok go bankrupt a few years ago?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I'll be buying it if it's close in price to a regular Amphibia. I could never part with my 1967 though....
> 
> What's the latest with the company though? Didn't Vostok go bankrupt a few years ago?


That's what is on wikipedia but, AFAIK, it's not true. It was some division that went bankrupt but I think they are puling through, even if that means cutting some corners. But they have plenty of new models and, from time to time, they do come up with some nice above their average quality watch, especially on the Amfibia (with an F) range.

It's just a guess but I think this new one is a sign that they can now tap down to their fan base and not just make what they always made and cheap watches they can sell at the cart load to Eastern countries.

The 1967 is also, to me, a sign of how they are doing. Capable of developing a very good watch (despite initial problems), very well rooted down on their history but production probably suffered a lot of hiccups as it shouldn't be cheap. When I got mine I though they were all sold out so I didn't even flinched. But now many sellers offer them, so it seems that production was not always continuous but it's now steady and has increased.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Not a flattering photo, is it? But I hope it'll be nicer in reality. If it's close to the Mk II, then it'll be a must have. I hope there are a few dial options (black, please!).

I'm a big fan of the 1967 and the Ministry-case, and have both, but this could bridge the gap between the two quite nicely,

Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm hoping for these two classic dials or some variation of them... unforgivable if they don't do them.


----------

